# Question re: rim offset for B13 chassis



## roknrich (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi all, this is my first post! (cheers swell from all directions) Anyhow, here is my situation: I have a 1992 Sentra XE that I wish to buy a wheel/tire combo for. I have found a nice set of 17" rims with 205/40-17 tires online at a major dealer's website. The offset is 42mm. I mentioned to their tech guy that I was under the impression that 35-40mm was preferred, with 40mm being just about right. He said no, 42 was better. Will there be a fit problem if I go with 42mm? I do NOT want rubbing or my tires sticking out from under the fenders. Also, does a higher offset number mean the tires stick OUT more, or IN more? Thanks for any help, I really have learned a lot from reading these forums!


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

i have 16's on my car with 205 40 16's and the offset was 42mm. it looks fine. they dont rub on anything and they dont stick out.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

The higher the number the further in they sit. 42mm might rub against the struts in the rear.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

42 mm offset wheels rubbed in the rear of my Classic, but I was running AGX struts, which were slightly larger diameter than stock. you MIGHT get away with it, or you might not. Get less offset if at all possible.


----------

